# My cats behaving BADLY



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

They are so naughty, I am utterly speechless!!

This morning, Andrew comes bursting into the room. "The kitties are missing!"

I spring out of bed and sure enough, the back door was open. We have a pole but it can still be opened about 6 inches or so, and someone had forgotten to latch the door. 

I leapt out of bed and stepped on something soft. There was a dead mole on my bedroom floor! 

Hearing the commotion, one by one four kitties came trotting in through the open door, ready for breakfast. Chica was the last one, as she was out in the bushes watching some birds. They'd obviously been coming and going as they pleased all night. 

I've been catching Winry clawing at the door all day long. I am certain it was her who managed it slide it open. Naughty stinking kitties! They gave me quite a fright, but luckily nothing bad came of it. We are going to have to be more careful and make sure that door gets latched from now on.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

lol lil monkey's arent they, I bet they had a real adventure by the sound's of the dead mole on your bedroom floor eeeeekkkk it's very hard to be annoyed at them though as they are just so clever, I can imagine all 4 of them coming in through the door wondering what's all the commotion indoors lol like it has nothing at all to do with them hehe

really glad it was a happy story & nothing bad happened


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry. I can't get past stepping on the dead mole. ewwwwwwwwwwwww!

I found one in my back yard a few weeks ago and it was a nasty-looking thing - those teeth!!!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I did not even deal with that thing! In my heightened emotional state I just could not. Luckily Andrew got rid of it. Looking back now that things have calmed it was very funny.

"Rach the kitties are missing"
"WHAT"
"I think they got out."
"Oh no... ok I'm coming... EW A DEAD MOLE!" 

They came straight in the back door shouting at me to be fed, as usual in the morning. Brats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're right. Big picture - the dead mole was the last thing on your mind. You're so lucky that your cats stuck around (same for me when they've gotten out). 

My new place has a 6-foot high wooden fence surrounding the back yard, but I'm so afraid of them wanting out all the time or, worse yet, clawing and crying at the doors and/or windows.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

So glad for the happy ending! Hope they don't start hustling you to be let out now that they know they *could* go there.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh but they are! Magneto's the worst. He's been standing on his hind legs and paddling at the glass window. He does this god awful deep howl when he gets really into it. 

Luckily they are easily distracted with toys.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

I bet the mole catcher was imagining an awards ceremony for the "prize" he left you, lolz. Sounds like a very fun night for your bad kitties! :lol:


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Ohhh how scary! Naughty kitties. Glad they all came back in.


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

Aaarrgghh a mole!! What a fright? 

Ruby caught her first bird yesterday - a fledgeling blackbird - and brought it in. I was really cross with her.  

She is showing an unhealthy interest in the neighbour's bird box because he has it on his fence post and she just has to go on the fence to get on top of it - then she leans over and looks in - it must be SO scary for the baby birds inside.:yikes

I am going to get some of that prickly plastic stuff to put on the fence - and on top of the bird box if the neighbour will let me - well if he won't there will just be a cat on top of his bird box.:smile:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a nightmare! Glad they all came back safe and sound. ewww, on the dead mole. Talk about a rude awakening!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Dead mole. Dead mole.

Stepping on dead mole. 

8O









Is this how they really look like? I've never seen one. This picture only makes it worse. 

And I thought my gang was naughty with the moths and occasional fly :lol:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

AHA! I'm glad Andrew picked up the dead mole for you. That would be Eric's job as well.

I came home the other day to one of the steaks we had thawing on the ground with Nutmeg trying to bury it. That's the last time I let anything thaw in the open, stupid me!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, it was a gopher I found in my back yard. The teeth. ewwww!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Actually I believe the correct term for the one I found is a "shrew"










They are Chica's favorite prey


----------



## Grindscream (Apr 26, 2012)

A cat I used to have a few years ago did something similar as far as the mole goes.
One of my old boyfriends and I found some kittens behind a Food Lion by our house and rescued one, we brought him home, named him Etcha Sketch (Sketchy) for short and unfortunately had to make him stay outside most of the time because my boyfriends mother who also lived with us was allergic to cats.
Sketchy was the sweetest cat I've ever owned, but since he was an outside cat he roamed around our entire neighborhood and the woods behind our house.
I woke up one morning and went outside to feed him, and sitting on the outside rug was chewed up pieces of squirrel.
The squirrel's tail, bits and pieces of one of it,s legs, and it's partially chewed up skull.
I was SO disgusted that I immediately got a shovel, put the squirrel pieces in a garbage bag, and dumped the bag in the woods, covering it up.
About 2 hours later, I went outside again and low and behond, the squirrel pieces were there again!
I couldn't believe that he uncovered the garbage bag, chewed it open, and then brought every piece of squirrel back up onto our porch.
Apparently those were his gifts, haha.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

I love the mole story. My cat (the one in the picture) Ni spent one night catching mice and bringing them to the bed of our farm caretaker. What a morning surprise. Gotta close those doors! lol


----------

